# [RISOLTO]aggiornate librerie X , beryl non funziona più

## magowiz

Ho aggiornato le seguenti librerie : 

libXfixes-4.0.3

inputproto-1.4

randrproto-1.2.0

libXi-1.1.0

libXrandr-1.2.1

libXdamage-1.1.1

libXcomposite-0.3.1

e ora beryl non mi funziona più, ovvero non aggiorna graficamente il desktop, ad esempio se da gnome apro il menu applicazioni , vedo il tasto premuto ma non vedo il menu, se riduco a icona una finestra e tento poi di ripristinarla la ripristina ma non la visualizzo.

L'unica è ritornare a metacity.

beryl-manager non da nessun output particolare :

questo è lo stdout :

```

**************************************************************

* Beryl system compatiblity check                            *

**************************************************************

Detected xserver                                : NVIDIA

Checking Display :0.0 ...

Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)

Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed

Checking for RandR extension                    : passed

Checking for XSync extension                    : passed

Checking Screen 0 ...

Checking for GLX_SGIX_fbconfig                  : passed

Checking for GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap        : passed

Checking for non power of two texture support   : passed

Checking maximum texture size                   : passed (2046x2046)

Reloading options

```

mentre questo è lo stderr :

```
sh: glxinfo: command not found

```

glxinfo ho provato a cercarlo con equery ma sembra non esserci in nessun pacchetto.Last edited by magowiz on Thu Apr 19, 2007 6:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skypjack

Stesso problema, ho risolto disabilitando le estensioni composite in xorg.conf.

Credo che la libreria incriminata sia libXcomposite, anche se non ho le prove e sto cercando di stringere il cerchio, ma non beryl di per se, poverino...

Al momento non ho trovato una soluzione che ripristini il tutto, a parte un downgrade!!

Ogni suggerimento è ben accetto, intanto per poter utilizzare il desktop consiglio quanto suggerito...

Piccolo appunto: l'ennesimo pacchetto messo in stable e non pronto...

----------

## magowiz

Ho provato a fare il downgrade di libXcomposite ma il problema è rimasto, probabilmente non è quella la lib incriminata.

Nel frattempo ho aperto un bug report : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175196

----------

## skypjack

L'avevo buttata lì, per fare un esempio...

Cmq ok, grazie per l'indicazione e buona idea il bug-report!!

Resto in attesa di notizie, con un esame Lunedì non posso perdere troppo tempo, mi spiace...

Fammi sapere se risolvi!!

----------

## magowiz

Dopo vari tentativi ho risolto mascherando sia randrproto-1.2.0 che libXrandr-1.2.1

così tutto torna a funzionare come prima.

----------

## skypjack

Grazie!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

Provate a dare un revdep-rebuild. Ultimamente hanno cambiato un po' di librerie quelli di Xorg (quindi qualche link... si è fatto benedire).

ciao

luigi

----------

## magowiz

con revdep-rebuild non è stato rilevato nessuna inconsistenza, comunque riemergendo xorg-server (come suggerito nel bugreport)tutto va a posto senza necessità di mascherare i due pacchetti menzionati prima. Metto il tag risolto.

----------

## gutter

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> con revdep-rebuild non è stato rilevato nessuna inconsistenza, comunque riemergendo xorg-server (come suggerito nel bugreport)

 

Provato e funziona   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

anche alla fine di certi pacchetti aggiornati oggi si dice di riemergere xorg-server. Consiglio a chi non lo avesse ancora fatto di configurare ELOG per bene e di installarsi uno tra elogv e elogviewer

----------

## skypjack

Confermo il fatto che revdep-rebuild non ha effetti.

Inoltre aggiungo che dopo l'aggiornamento da elog (elogv) non era indicato alcuna ricompilazione del genere.

In ogni caso, ora provo e spero che risolva anche a me.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

.... a me questa soluzione nn va ... C'è qualcosa da fare dopo aver riemerso xorg-server?

----------

## crisandbea

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> .... a me questa soluzione nn va ... C'è qualcosa da fare dopo aver riemerso xorg-server?

 

riavviare il pc    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> .... a me questa soluzione nn va ... C'è qualcosa da fare dopo aver riemerso xorg-server?

 

Strano   :Confused:   Puoi postare la versione delle librerie X che hai aggiornato?

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Strano    Puoi postare la versione delle librerie X che hai aggiornato?

 

Certo ...

```

[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  7.1 ~7.2

     Installed versions:  7.1(20:27:28 22/04/2007)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.1.1-r1 1.1.1-r4 1.1.1-r5 ~1.2.0 ~1.2.0-r1 ~1.2.0-r2 ~1.2.0-r3 [M]*1.2.99.0 ~1.3.0.0

     Installed versions:  1.1.1-r5(21:14:02 22/04/2007)

```

e le librerie sono:

```

[I] x11-libs/libXfixes

     Available versions:  4.0.1 4.0.3

     Installed versions:  4.0.3(20:54:20 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xfixes library

[I] x11-proto/inputproto

     Available versions:  1.3.2 ~1.4 1.4.1

     Installed versions:  1.4.1(20:55:21 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Input protocol headers

[I] x11-proto/randrproto

     Available versions:  1.1.2 ~1.2.0 1.2.1

     Installed versions:  1.2.1(20:55:43 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Randr protocol headers

[I] x11-libs/libXi

     Available versions:  1.0.1 ~1.0.1-r1 1.1.0

     Installed versions:  1.1.0(20:57:43 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xi library

[I] x11-libs/libXrandr

     Available versions:  1.1.1 ~1.1.1-r1 ~1.1.2 1.2.1

     Installed versions:  1.2.1(20:58:50 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xrandr library

[I] x11-libs/libXdamage

     Available versions:  1.0.3 1.1.1

     Installed versions:  1.1.1(21:00:35 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xdamage library

[I] x11-libs/libXcomposite

     Available versions:  0.3 ~0.3-r1 0.3.1

     Installed versions:  0.3.1(20:59:41 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xcomposite library

```

mmm ... noto che 

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> Ho aggiornato le seguenti librerie :
> 
> libXfixes-4.0.3
> 
> inputproto-1.4
> ...

 

ma io ho "randproto-1.2.1 e non 1.2.0.

Ma se faccio

```
sudo cat /etc/portage/package.* | grep randrproto
```

il risultato è nullo.

----------

## crisandbea

prova a mascherare 

```
randrproto-1.2.0 che libXrandr-1.2.1 
```

  e riemergere xorg-server.

ciao

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> prova a mascherare 
> 
> ```
> randrproto-1.2.0 che libXrandr-1.2.1 
> ```
> ...

 

ora lo faccio ... ma mi fa una rabbia tremenda il fatto che la soluzione canonica che a tutti funziona a me faccia le bizze...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   prova a mascherare 
> 
> ```
> randrproto-1.2.0 che libXrandr-1.2.1 
> ```
> ...

 

diciamo che sei stato un pò distratto   :Laughing:   perchè veniva detto di mascherare le due lib che ti ho segnalato, infatti "magowiz" ha risolto cosi...   :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> con revdep-rebuild non è stato rilevato nessuna inconsistenza, comunque riemergendo xorg-server (come suggerito nel bugreport) tutto va a posto senza necessità di mascherare i due pacchetti menzionati prima. Metto il tag risolto.

 

crisandbea ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## maurs

Anche se uso compiz, avevo risolto lo stesso problema ricompilando xorg-server come descritto su https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175196 .

Dopo una settimana riaggiorno tutto e.... il problema si è ripresentato! Proverò a maskerare i due pacchetti e riemergere xorg per vedere cosa succede.

Precisamente questo sono le scritte che mi compaiono:

[/code]compiz: pixmap 0xa00156 can't be bound to texture

compiz: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x100000e to texture[/code]

----------

## skypjack

Per caso hai aggiornato anche xorg al 7.2?

----------

## maurs

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Per caso hai aggiornato anche xorg al 7.2?

 

Risolto! Non c'entra xorg. O meglio, dopo compilato le librerie dovete ricompilare xorg...

il problema è solamente Compiz-0.5.0. 

Non so perché l'ebuild del portage manda a putt... tutto quanto. 

Ecco cosa ho fatto:

1) Emerge --unmerge compiz.

2) rm -rf /etc/gconf && rm -rf /root/.compiz #(attenzione, io uso kde, nn so se ci stanno altri file importanti li dentro!!)

3) emerge =x11-wm/compiz-0.3.6

4) avviato come al solito con compiz-start

5) Copio nell'overlay compiz-0.3.6.ebuild, rinominandolo in compiz-0.5.0 

6) emerge compiz -av (dovrebbe compilare quello dell'overlay).

Ora tutto worka. Spero di essere stato utile.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Per caso hai aggiornato anche xorg al 7.2?

 

io si , e nn funziona più niente !!!

Sai se c'è qualche soluzione ?

Devo rimascherare i pacchetti?

Ditemi, pleaze!

----------

## skypjack

ricompila xorg-server e facci sapere...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> ricompila xorg-server e facci sapere...

 

purtroppo niente ... non funziona ... 

Questa soluzione non mi funzionava nemmeno prima ...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

>  *skypjack wrote:*   ricompila xorg-server e facci sapere... 
> 
> purtroppo niente ... non funziona ... 
> 
> Questa soluzione non mi funzionava nemmeno prima ...

 

nessuno sa dirmi niente ?

UP!

----------

## skypjack

Scusa, ma ho un pò da fare in questi giorni!!

Allora, com'è andata la cosa?

Cioè, tu hai aggiornato quali librerie e cosa hai ottenuto?

Giusto per fare il punto della situazione, che ho dimenticato...  :Laughing: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Giusto per fare il punto della situazione, che ho dimenticato... 

 

Problema 1, ovvero "la prima volta il problema mi si è presentato in queste condizioni":

Le librerie

```
[I] x11-libs/libXfixes

     Available versions:  4.0.1 4.0.3

     Installed versions:  4.0.3(20:54:20 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xfixes library

[I] x11-proto/inputproto

     Available versions:  1.3.2 ~1.4 1.4.1

     Installed versions:  1.4.1(20:55:21 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Input protocol headers

[I] x11-proto/randrproto

     Available versions:  1.1.2 ~1.2.0 1.2.1

     Installed versions:  1.2.1(20:55:43 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Randr protocol headers

[I] x11-libs/libXi

     Available versions:  1.0.1 ~1.0.1-r1 1.1.0

     Installed versions:  1.1.0(20:57:43 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xi library

[I] x11-libs/libXrandr

     Available versions:  1.1.1 ~1.1.1-r1 ~1.1.2 1.2.1

     Installed versions:  1.2.1(20:58:50 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xrandr library

[I] x11-libs/libXdamage

     Available versions:  1.0.3 1.1.1

     Installed versions:  1.1.1(21:00:35 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xdamage library

[I] x11-libs/libXcomposite

     Available versions:  0.3 ~0.3-r1 0.3.1

     Installed versions:  0.3.1(20:59:41 20/04/2007)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xcomposite library 
```

nn facevano funzionare beryl con

```
[I] x11-base/xorg-x11

     Available versions:  7.1 ~7.2

     Installed versions:  7.1(20:27:28 22/04/2007)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org

     Description:         An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.1.1-r1 1.1.1-r4 1.1.1-r5 ~1.2.0 ~1.2.0-r1 ~1.2.0-r2 ~1.2.0-r3 [M]*1.2.99.0 ~1.3.0.0

     Installed versions:  1.1.1-r5(21:14:02 22/04/2007)

```

Maschero sia

```
randrproto-1.2.0 che libXrandr-1.2.1 
```

e tutto va a posto, beryl funziona...

Problema 2, ovvero "aggiorno il mondo e ...":

Faccio un bel 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 e mi aggiorna xorg a 7.2 ( e conseguentemente anche le librerie che avevo mascherato precedentemente)

Beryl nn funge più, anche se dopo l'emersione delle librerie riemergo Xorg-server....

A questo punto nn so che fare ...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Scusate se continuo imperterrito ad Up-pare questo post, ma proprio non riesco a risolvere nella maniera convenzionale, ma dovrei disinstallare Xorg 7.2 e rimettere il 7.1, cosa che non penso sia né buona né giusta.

vi posto qualche altro dettaglio nella speranza che possiate darmi una mano ....  :Crying or Very sad: 

```

rollsappletree@Mazinga://~:$ sudo emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

rollsappletree@Mazinga://~:$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-32

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 20 May 2007 18:00:09 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer notitles parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gechi /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acl acpi aim aimextras alsa amd64 apache2 applet arts asf audiofile automount bash-completion berkdb binary-drivers bitmap-fonts bonobo branding bzip2 cairo cardbus cdb cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom chm clamav clamd cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups dbus directfb dmi dmix dri dv dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emul-linux-x86 encode esd evo evolution examples exif extramodules fam fat fbcon fbdev fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glade glitz gnome gnome-print gnomecanvas gnomedb gphoto2 gpm graphicsmagick graphviz gsm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml gzip hal hddtemp howl html http iconv id3 ieee1394 imagemagick insecure-savers ipod ipv6 irda isdnlog it jabber java john jpeg jpeg2k kerberos lame latex latin1 lcd lcms ldap libcaca libclamav libg++ libnotify libsamplerate libwww live lm_sensors logrotate logwatch mad midi mikmod mmap mmkeys mmx mozbranding mp3 mp4 mp4live mpd-mad mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn msnextras mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql mythtv nautilus ncurses net nfs nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs offensive ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp openssh oss pam password pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png pnp pop pppd print python qt3support quicktime rar readline reflection reiser4 reiserfs samba sdl sensord session sndfile spamassassin spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg syslog tagwriting tcl tcltk tcpd tga theora tiff tk tools totem truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode unzip vdr vnc vncviewer vorbis webservices widescreen wireshark wma wmf wxgtk1 wxwindows xcomposite xml xorg xosd xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="ati radeon vesa fglrx"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ditemi se c'è dell'altro che può servirvi ... 

Tnx in advance ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

